# Bags for Porter Cable 7812 vac



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

Does anyone know, do I have to use the bags for my Porter Cable 7812 vac that I use with my Porter Cable Drywall sander??? Yikes, at over $5.00 a bag, this could be an expensive toll to operate!


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't know if you saw this post by Arey the other day. Maybe it could offer an answer to you: http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-tool-day-2511/index12/#post63505


----------

